# Bandsaw blade "storage"



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

I needed to find a place for these in a hurry! So, I threw them over the other stool. Guests need to get off carefully!:yes: bill


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Bill,
Looks like a good spot for them. I have a couple of those flamed stools too. Never tried them for blade storage.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Good for keeping that backs of your legs shaved. Haha...


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*For those who shave?*

I personally don't, but if I did, I'd have it done and I go for the pedicure and hot wax whille she's down there anyway......:laughing:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey Woodn',
There was just an article in either Woodcraft magazine or one of those wood magazines about a storage setup for bandsaw blades. The guy just glued up some plywood and cut a circle out of it about the size of his bandsaw wheel. Then he cut in half and mounted both halves on the wall, one above the other so the blades would sit on the two circular halves just as if they were still mounted on the bandsaw, if you catch my drift. Pretty simple, cheap way of doing it. No need to fold the blades up either. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Mike....*

If I had enough wall space left to do that, I'd just hang my bandsaw up there when I wasn't usin' it :laughing: :laughing:. I actually enjoy folding the blades up, you never know which way they're gonna go when they let loose! Sort of a challenge, you know. Cool idea tho, for anyone with lots of wall space. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 22, 2009)

I have used two meathods. I used to use the same type plywood carrier I used for my circular blades with a stacked cardboard center. Now I use Tupperware. Yep, good old Tupperware. Cookie tins also work good.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Here's how I've been doing it since the 60s:


----------

